# so help?



## alejoim (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi!!

i need some help in a specific topic:

i need to programate a RTA to allow me calculate in dB values for octave bands of a given global dB value and some given dimensionless octave values. i apreciate some much any help you can give me to how make that or where start.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Again, I am not following what you are asking for. Perhaps if you describe why you want to do so and what the expected outcome might be we could help.


----------

